# 2009 Fuji line



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Some nice, some kind of odd...

http://www.countrysidecycling.com/index.php?pr=Fuji_2009_Preview


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

$7000 fujis??? wow. I'd like to see the specs on that connoisseur


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

The SL-1 frame is positively cutting edge. A superb bike that is as
worthy as any other manufacturers top offering and spec'd in a manner
which justifies the 7k tag. I would ride one proudly. 

Just thought I would keep the shill thing going to see how it felt.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

That connoisseur sure is cute...


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Two of my friends ride 2007 SL-1s, both with Campy Record, great bikes.


----------



## poon8works (Apr 21, 2008)

*fuji time*

yeh I have a 2005 fuji carbon professional with c7 carbon. 
excellent bike so far. 
sl1: top notch racing bike fo sure. 

hard to beat fuji bikes. great bikes for the dollar. 
maybe not as blingy as say colonago or other euro bikes out there.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I've always been a fan of Fuji. Remember the old 15 lb, all aluminum Fuji Team SL from 2003-2004? Then they made the Roubaix SL at 15.5 lbs from 2005-2007. Those were impressive considering they weren't very expensive for sub 16 lb bikes. Most people didn't even know that the Roubaix SL even existed and they sold for around $2K I believe. That SL1 is a force to be reckoned with and if I could afford one, I'd strongly consider one. It's hard to beat Fuji in value. They are just as well made as any other high quality bike but cost a bit less. Even at $7K on their top models, a comparable Trek or Specialized will cost a $1K+ more.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

i love the colour scheme of the track pro... they are good bikes for the money.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Earlier this summer I was shopping for bikes and went into a store carrying Fuji. The crazy old owner kept saying., "I"ll beat anyones prices". Then pointed to a SL1 in the window and said "I'll sell you that for $3,000." I couldn't believe it. I would have done it but I heard they're hella stiff bikes and I wanted something more comfortable..


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> $7000 fujis??? wow. I'd like to see the specs on that connoisseur


It was reported last year (The name of the Bike industry rag escapes me at the moment), prices of all bicycles and components would probably go up 30%.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

i really like the look of the track bike, dotn see many ISP on trackies. it looks quick


----------

